# Notary Service and/or alternatives in France



## bonjazz

In the process of changing title to piece of property managed by U.S. company, and signature(s) of all involved parties must be notarized. To further complicate matters, the property is in Caribbean, we (owners) are in France, buyers in Canada, and Title Company in U.S. Obvious solution is online Notary Service but I'm told Title Co won't accept online service. For us in France, does that mean going to the Embassy or are there alternate solutions for getting a document signature notarized? I'm very aware that Notaire is not equivalant to Notary. Appreciate any suggestions


----------



## Peasant

AFAIK the US Embassy is the only place in France to get an in-person US Notary to notarize something. If an American Notary from, say, Nebraska, happened to be in France, with his/her Notary stamp, they still couldn't notarize something as their ability to notarize something is only valid in the state where they normally practice. If you're closer to another US Consulate (Geneva? Brussels? Frankfurt?) you could try asking them for an appointment.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's pretty much up to the title company what forms of signature authentication they will accept. Quite a few folks here have reported that they were able to use signature authentication from their local mairie or a statement from a French notaire - but generally speaking it's the agency asking for the notarized signature that has the final say as to what they will accept.


----------

